# 2. Post Your Subject with a Descriptive Title - Reminder



## BobVigneault (Apr 8, 2008)

2. Post Your Subject with a Descriptive Title

Same reason as #1 above. We now have over 1000 members, with 225,000 posts in thousands of topics. If someone has a question about a topic, it makes it much easier to use the Board as research if it is properly titled. Avoid titles like "Did you see this," "what do you think of that," "Baptism," "God," "the PCA" etc. Much better to say "News of car bomb in Iraq," "The 2004 Auburn Avenue Conference," "Baptism and the Covenant of Grace in Witsius" or "The Marriage Overture passed at the 2004 PCA General Assembly"

The Prayer Forum is indeed not visible to non-members (or search engines), but the names of the various threads are. With that in mind, please think very carefully before naming your prayer request threads. If you don't want someone to know that you are having marital problems, don't post "Pray for my Marriage." Post "Please pray" or something like that. Because of the fact that prayer requests are generally read regardless of title, and rarely searched, the Prayer forum is exempt from this rule.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

OH MAN! There goes my Thread called : What About That Stuff.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> OH MAN! There goes my Thread called : What About That Stuff.



And what if I wanted to start a thread about this?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 8, 2008)

And I think the maximum text in a title was upped to allow/encourage this very thing, right?


----------

